
Ask HN: FAANG vs. Future Unicorn Startup - ganstyles
Thoughts? I don&#x27;t have experience at startups or FAANGs, but have an offer at a startup that&#x27;s likely to be big. At the same time, I have a job offer making more money than I&#x27;ve ever made in my entire life at a FAANG.<p>I&#x27;m ancient, hit my 30s. Would love a big exit in several years with a startup, but would appreciate the stability of being with a FAANG. Need to decide in the next few days I think. If I were 25, I would do startup all the way. Maybe.<p>What would you do: 30% chance of a big startup exit with good salary (200k+) vs 100% chance of 400-500ish per year with FAANG in total package? No kids, if that helps.
======
lrome
You should first think what your goals are. The 30% chance is a bit
optimistic, take a look at the first lesson on How to start a startup
[https://startupclass.samaltman.com](https://startupclass.samaltman.com) If
your goal is to make money then joining FAANG is the safer path. To reach
unicorn level in a startup is always risky long shot, unless you already know
you are joining a rocket that is on a market dominance path and you are
getting a great equity deal. There are plenty of ex-FAANG starting startups so
you could have a good chance of joining a couple of years down the road. Good
luck!

------
antoinevg
Unless you are a founder or investor even a massive exit won't cover the money
you would have made if you took the FAANG offer.

Employees don't make money working for startups (anymore).

------
drenvuk
I can't say whether you're overestimating the startup changes without knowing
what it is but your stock is usually not worth as much as you think it is.
tldroptions.io may help.

I also don't know what market forces might do to any of the FAANGS but odds
are not much. So I'm betting you'll at least have 5 years of pay before any
funny layoffs happen if I'm being pessimistic, that's at least $1.5 million if
spent wisely.

Do you think your options or stock or ownership or growth at the startup is
worth the cash that goes right into your bank account? I can't tell you one
way or another. What I do know is that most people are going to FAANGS because
their startup dreams die with lower pay, less benefits and general failure. I
don't think the pendulum has swung back in the other direction yet even though
pie is getting sliced thinner every quarter.

I would say do the FAANG if you're on the fence. Cash is nice.

------
tyzerdak
I would choose faang, but I'm not risky guy.

